# Grid mit Excelfeeling



## damien (17. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Grid wie z.B. das NitobiGrid nur aktueller und eben besser, vorzugweise mit "Excel-Feeling". Das ganze sollte dann in JSF integrierbar sein. Darf auch was kosten. 

Kennt sich da jemand aus ?

Gruß


----------



## internet (18. Jun 2010)

schau mal bei primefaces.org

Das Framework kann das


----------



## damien (18. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

das Framework kenne ich, bin grad am testen mit RichFaces + PrimeFaces. Von welcher Komponente genau sprichst du ?


----------



## internet (18. Jun 2010)

Von der hier:
http://www.primefaces.org:8080/prime-showcase/ui/spreadsheetHome.jsf

Habe diese Komponente selbst noch nicht ausgetestet, aber Primefaces ist ein TOP - Framework.
Kann ich mit gutem gewissen nur weiterempfehlen. 
Support ist auch 1A im Forum!


----------



## damien (21. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

erst mal vielen Dank dafür. Leider ist das nicht ganz das was ich suche.

Weitere Vorschläge sind gerne willkommen !


----------

